# Will pulling a 69 dash disable my ride?



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm about to remove my dash and send it off to Justin at Just Dashes. So I can plan how I will leave her while the dash is out (on rollers etc) can someone let me know will pulling the 69 dash disable my ride? Meaning can it be moved under it's own power without the dash and all it's components unhooked?

As ALWAYS Thanks in advance, any and all help is appreciated, Dan


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

The only things I can consider is the charging system (amp gauge?) and any mechanical connections like oil and coolant, but I don't think that applies to an OEM unit. Your ignition and neutral safety switch should be at the bottom of the steering column so that's all still intact, right? On the surface I'd say you're ok but I'd like to see a wiring diagram 1st (hint, hint...).


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

I pulled the dash out of my 72 Lemans in the middle of the summer. It still runs and drives. I just bolted the steering column back in place.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, the missing dash is known as the "Mad Max" option on the build sheet.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have pulled many dashes out of '69's, you should be able to move the car with just the gauge cluster hooked up. I'd remove the radio and clock or dash tach to prevent damage. Can wrap the gauge cluster in a small towel and set it on the column. 

I have also used Just Dashes several times. if your '69 is a factory AC car, my experience is the dash can come back with some serious tightness where the the plastic frame that goes around the center AC vent. I would strongly suggest sending an extra piece to Just Dashes, and write them a note about your desire that this center plastic frame with the attached vent properly fits and that it's imperative that you get the extra vent frame back. Will note, it's been quite a while since I've been through this, so maybe they have better quality control in this area. On the last '69 AC equipped dash had to pull the vent frame and the rotating vent from it, then lightly sanded the ends down on the vent, as well as sectioned the vent frame into 4 pieces, make it slightly smaller, then plastic welded the frame back together. Took some very careful grinding and block sanding. Last sent both pieces to be remetalized, then I detailed when the vents came home. Oddly, have never had the same problem on the end vents, and have installed half a dozen of their restored '69 and later dash assemblies.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Gents. I appreciate the information/feedback!!

666bbl, my car should be stock with exception of the updated distributor. I don't have a wiring diagram but... I will know all about it when I'm done. 

I'll post my progress on my build thread... http://www.gtoforum.com/f83/dans-69-restore-tale-53945/


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

To definitively answer this question, my own question: No. 

I removed the dash pad and instrument panel with no apparent affect on the car running or moving.


----------

